# Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

					Intel will offenbar die 2009 verhängte Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Milliarden US-Dollar zurück. Nach dem gescheiterten Anlauf vor zwei Jahren versucht man es nun erneut. Der Europäische Gerichtshof soll es richten. Die EU-Kommission habe damals die Vorwürfe nicht eindeutig festgestellt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*


----------



## Bevier (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Da drück ich dann mal die Daumen, dass diese Strafe im Nachhinein als unzureichend eingestuft wird und Intel nachzahlen darf...
Leider ist mir klar, dass das so nicht passieren wird/kann, da die Gesetzgebung das (leider) nicht zuläßt -.-


----------



## XD-User (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Och die könnten auch gerne den Rest bist 4 Mrd. jetzt noch nachzahlen 

Mal sehen was das so kommt, auch wenn ich denke es ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

TTIP wird ein Segen für die Unternehmen. Ein geheimes Schiedsgericht klärt so etwas viel
 besser im Sinne der Unternehmen, als eine fürchterlich unabhängige Gerichtsbarkeit.


----------



## user42 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Das ist doch an Frechheit kaum zu überbieten


----------



## Eckism (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Wie'n Cheater, der sich aufregt, erwischt worde zu sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Übrigens: die 1,2 Milliarden, um die es hier geht, gingen nicht an AMD. Die kamen von einer außergerichtlichen Einigung. Das hier zur Debatte stehende Bußgeld ging an die EU. Der Artikel ist da reichlich unklar.


----------



## Amigo (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Dreist! Hoffe sie werden abgewatscht!


----------



## BigYundol (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Eigentlich schon krass, wie wenig AMD verglichen zu Intel augenscheinlich Geld verdient. Wahrscheinlich alles investiert und den Rest als Dividenden ausbezahlt und dabei gut Steuern gespart


----------



## halo_fourteen (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



BigYundol schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon krass, wie wenig AMD verglichen zu Intel augenscheinlich Geld verdient. Wahrscheinlich alles investiert und den Rest als Dividenden ausbezahlt und dabei gut Steuern gespart



AMD macht (meist) weniger Umsatz als Intel Gewinn. Prozessoren und Grafikkarten zu entwickelt kostet dagegen viel Geld. Wie sollte AMD also groß Gewinn machen? Mit Dividende und Steuern sparen ist da nicht viel.


----------



## acc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



user42 schrieb:


> Das ist doch an Frechheit kaum zu überbieten



leider ist die geschäftsführung dazu gezwungen, ansonsten können die anleger wiederum die geschäftsführung verklagen, warum man trotz vorhandener chancen nicht versucht hat, die kohle zurückzuholen. das ist das perfide am system .


----------



## bootzeit (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Ich schäme mich gerade fremd


----------



## JanJake (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Schade das die Strafe nur so klein war. 

Tat denen nicht weh oder sonst was. Bin eher für Strafen wo einmal der Gesamte Gewinn aus einem Jahr gezahlt werden muss. 

Aber die bekommen den Hals eh nicht voll genug. Ich weiß schon warum ich wieder auf AMD gehen werde sobald Zen da ist. 

Konkurrenz belebt den Makt und nicht die Marktmanipulation. Sieht man ja was wir davon haben. Nichts mehr an Leistung über viele Jahre!


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (22. Juni 2016)

acc schrieb:


> leider ist die geschäftsführung dazu gezwungen, ansonsten können die anleger wiederum die geschäftsführung verklagen, warum man trotz vorhandener chancen nicht versucht hat, die kohle zurückzuholen. das ist das perfide am system .


 So schauts auch aus. Guter Beitrag.



BigYundol schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon krass, wie wenig AMD verglichen zu Intel augenscheinlich Geld verdient. Wahrscheinlich alles investiert und den Rest als Dividenden ausbezahlt und dabei gut Steuern gespart


Intel ist halt auch ein "bisschen" breiter aufgestellt als AMD, die dazu heute auch noch Fabless sind.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Übrigens: die 1,2 Milliarden, um die es hier geht, gingen nicht an AMD. Die kamen von einer außergerichtlichen Einigung. Das hier zur Debatte stehende Bußgeld ging an die EU. Der Artikel ist da reichlich unklar.


Das stimmt. Hätte ich genauer klarstellen sollen.


----------



## Freiheraus (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

So lange ist das Ganze doch noch nicht her, ausserdem hat uns dieses große Thema (Intels Wettbewerbsverzerrung) mindestens ein Jahrzehnt begleitet. Daher verstehe ich die unzureichende Prüfung (von Recherche kann nicht die Rede sein) des Artikels nicht.

Es gab ein EU-Kartellverfahren, bei der die EU-Kommission Intel zu einer Strafe von 1,06 Millarden Dollar verdonnerte. Dieses Geld ging an die EU. 

Es gab auch noch eine Zivilklage von AMD vor einem US-Gericht. Hier hat sich AMD mit Intel am Schluss aussergerichtlich geeinigt und Intel sich dazu bereiterklärt 1,25 Milliarden Dollar an AMD zu zahlen, gekoppelt mit dem Versprechen zukünftig keine unlauteren Wettbewerbsmethoden einzusetzen. Das Geld ging an AMD. 

Und da Intel der EU vorwirft wichtiges Beweismaterial im Verfahren nicht berücksichtig zu haben, geht man erneut gegen das (nicht freiwillige) Bußgeld von 1,06 Millarden Dollar vor. 

Anders sieht es im US-Verfahren aus, da hat Intel wichtiges Beweismaterial gelöscht, ob absichtlich oder nicht soll jeder selbst entscheiden: AMD-Kartellklage: E-Mail-Schwund bei Intel | heise online
Intel fehlen wichtige E-Mails fur Kartellklage von AMD - computerwoche.de 

sum*ma sum*ma*rum: Intel fühlt sich in Europa nicht "schuldig" und klagt gegen ein Bußgeld, zahlt aber freiwillig noch höhere Summen um ein möglicherweise noch viel höheres Bußgeld in den USA zu vermeiden. Intel wirft der EU vor schlampig bei der Beweisführung zu sein, löscht aber den für das US-Verfahren relevanten Schriftverkehr automatisch nach 35 Tagen (= faktische Beweisvernichtung). 

Ich würde gerne wissen ob es bei Intel auch üblich war schriftlichen Briefverkehr nach 35 Tagen in den Reißwolf zu werfen.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Sorry, aber ich kann es verstehen, dass Intel die Kohle zurückhaben möchte. Die Kohle geht ja nicht mal an AMD, sondern an die EU... 

Rabatte für solche Bedingungen sind in der Wirtschaft völlig normal - und neben der Tatsache, dass Intel OEMs und Händlern Rabatten geboten hat, spielte da auch der bekanntere Markenname und die Tatsache, dass AMD wohl Lieferschwierigkeiten hatte mit rein, dass AMD gegenüber Intel den Kürzeren zog.


----------



## Lexx (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Übrigens: die 1,2 Milliarden, um die es hier geht, gingen nicht an AMD.


Wie es bei allen Regress-, und Kartell-Entscheidungen ist.

Hatte schon - als Mitkläger* - bei vielen Prozessen gewonnen, jedoch noch nie einen Cent davon gesehen.

*) Kontogebühren, Bar-Erlagschein-Aufschlag, Versicherungskündigungen, Bauspar-Zinsreduzierung, Milch- und Strom-Kartelle, Betriebskosten-Abzocke, etc etc.
Streift sich alles der "Staat" ein...

PS/Edit: Mit TTIP und Konsorten kanns eigentlich nur noch schlechter werden.


----------



## Pu244 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> TTIP wird ein Segen für die Unternehmen. Ein geheimes Schiedsgericht klärt so etwas viel
> besser im Sinne der Unternehmen, als eine fürchterlich unabhängige Gerichtsbarkeit.



Naja,
eine geheimtagende Kommission, die irgendwelche Strafen nach eigenem gutdünken verhängt st nun auch nicht das wahre. Die Kommission steht seit Jahren (mMn zurecht in der Kritik), an und fürsich könnte man da etwas mehr Transparenz rein bringen, die Verbraucher sollten jedoch als Partei ernst genommen werden. Ja, richtig, die Verbraucher haben Intel die überhöhten Preise bezahlen müssen und bekommen keinen Cent!

Von daher kann bei dem momentanen System von "unabhängiger Gerichtsbarkeit" keine Rede sein.



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anwälte kosten schließlich auch Geld und 1,2 Milliarden US-Dollar sind keine Summe, die Intel in Nöte bringt.



Ganz einfach:
sie sind vom Aktienrecht her verpflichtet für die Aktionäre das beste rauszuholen und wenn sie das nicht tun kann man sie persönlich haftbar machen.


----------



## Freiheraus (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Ich empfehle informieren bevor man Allgemeinplätze wie "Rabatte für solche Bedingungen sind in der Wirtschaft völlig normal" in die Runde wirft: Bundeskartellamt  -  Missbrauchsaufsicht
Ist auch leicht verständlich und gar nicht viel zu lesen. Als marktbeherrschendes Unternehmen hat man besondere Auflagen...


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Nun, 1:0 für dich  - nur sollte die Kohle dann trotzdem an AMD und nicht die EU gehen.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Aha. Also hat man beim Autokauf die freie Wahl unter allen Reifen-Herstellern mit welcher Bereifung das Auto ausgeliefert wird? Bezüglich der Betriebsmittel wie Öl werden keine Empfehlungen gegeben? 

Solche Deals sind bis in den Mittelstand verbreitet.


----------



## Freiheraus (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nun, 1:0 für dich  - nur sollte die Kohle dann trotzdem an AMD und nicht die EU gehen.



Warscheinlich hat AMD deswegen den Kuhhandel mit Intel in den USA gemacht, besser 1,25 Mrd $ in der Tasche als wieder leer auszugehen. Ausserdem hat Intel damals ein wichtiges Zugeständis aus AMD-Sicht gemacht, die CPUs mussten nicht mehr bei AMD selbst bzw. einem Tochterunternehmen gefertigt werden. So konnte man die Werke komplett verkaufen und auch bei Fremdfertigern wie TSMC produzieren lassen. Diese Geiselung wäre in der EU aber ohnehin unrechtens, da Intel solche Auflagen für die x86-Lizenz wegen der marktbeherrschenden Stellung gar nicht verlangen hätte dürfen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Da muss man sich ja nur mal die Marktanteile anschauen. Da sieht man die Marktnachteile für AMD deutlich, somit sollte auch Intel erkennen, das AMD deutlich zurückliegt.


----------



## Tiir (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das einige mir Aluhüte anbieten, behaupte ich: 

Intel braucht AMD als Pseudo Konkurrenz, als Monopolist für x86 würde Intel aus vielen Bereichen Gegenwind bekommen. Sie hätten schon längst, mit einer aggressiveren Preispolitik, AMD in die Insolvenz treiben können. Aber als gut kontrollierbarer "Partner" im unteren Preisbereich ist es für Intel leichter oben die dicken Gewinne einzufahren.


----------



## toni28 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du recht hast


----------



## Giesbert_PK (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



Tiir schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das einige mir Aluhüte anbieten, behaupte ich:
> 
> Intel braucht AMD als Pseudo Konkurrenz, als Monopolist für x86 würde Intel aus vielen Bereichen Gegenwind bekommen. Sie hätten schon längst, mit einer aggressiveren Preispolitik, AMD in die Insolvenz treiben können. Aber als gut kontrollierbarer "Partner" im unteren Preisbereich ist es für Intel leichter oben die dicken Gewinne einzufahren.



Hab ich so noch nicht drüber nach gedacht, ist aber durchaus ne Sichtweise die man nicht außer Acht lassen sollte ! Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe wäre das die Zerschlagung des Konzerns !!! Weil sie in den USA keine Monopol Stellung erlauben würden ohne Konkurrenz  ! Ich denke Microsoft kann davon ein Lied singen ! 

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege !!


----------



## Gysi1901 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



Tiir schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das einige mir Aluhüte anbieten, behaupte ich: ...


Ähm... fällt das in die Kategorie Verschwörungstheorie? Es klingt für mich wie das Natürlichste auf der Welt^^


----------



## Mephisto_xD (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Tja, die Geschäftsführung  macht hier alles richtig, immerhin sind sie vertraglich verpflichtet das Beste für das Unternehmen/die Anleger rauszuholen. Wenn wirklich Verfahrensfehler gemacht wurden, kann es auch durchaus sein, dass Intel die Kohle wiederbekommt.

Es ist aber auch ein Risiko für Intel (?). Wenn sich die EU dazu entschließt das Verfahren neu aufzurollen könnten sie immerhin auch nochmal saftig beim Bußgeld drauflegen....

Btw. das Argument Intel bräuchte AMD um keine Monopolstellung zu haben ist Quatsch, zumindest in Europa. Denn treffen einen die besonderen Auflagen schon bei einem Marktanteil von ~20% (weiß die Zahl nicht mehr genau, dont quote me on that).


----------



## Eckism (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aha. Also hat man beim Autokauf die freie Wahl unter allen Reifen-Herstellern mit welcher Bereifung das Auto ausgeliefert wird? Bezüglich der Betriebsmittel wie Öl werden keine Empfehlungen gegeben?
> 
> Solche Deals sind bis in den Mittelstand verbreitet.



Du hast die Wahl, dir ein anderes Auto zu kaufen...diese Wahl hattest du damals nicht, weil's Intel mit Verträgen verboten hat...nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## beercarrier (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

wenn sie gewartet hätten bis ttip oder ceta (dann eben über die kanadische tochter) durch ist hätten sie bessere chancen. ein anwalt, geheim, schiedsgerichte uswusf der feuchte traum jedes megakonzerns. so könnte es erstmal nach recht und gesetz gehen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Naja,
> eine geheimtagende Kommission, die irgendwelche Strafen nach eigenem gutdünken verhängt st nun auch nicht das wahre. Die Kommission steht seit Jahren (mMn zurecht in der Kritik), an und fürsich könnte man da etwas mehr Transparenz rein bringen, die Verbraucher sollten jedoch als Partei ernst genommen werden. Ja, richtig, die Verbraucher haben Intel die überhöhten Preise bezahlen müssen und bekommen keinen Cent!
> 
> Von daher kann bei dem momentanen System von "unabhängiger Gerichtsbarkeit" keine Rede sein.



unabhängig sicher nicht, das ist so wie mit den unternehmenssteuern in bayern, die versprechen dir das sie zu wenig personal haben um das zu prüfen. aber deswegen spricht man eben auch von spezi-wirtschaft, und ganz ehrlich der verbraucher "kunde" ist immer der dumme, zum konsumschaf erzogen (hartz4, hauptschulabschluss, selbst an einer uni ist eigenständiges denken unter den komilitonen verpönt).

trotzdem wäre ttip der offizielle beweis das wir nichts wert sind als mensch so wir buffet oder george soros nicht geeignet den after lecken. mmn wäre das schlimm.


----------



## Amon (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Wenn die Briten heute für den Austritt stimmen ist TTIP sowieso erledigt.


----------



## Trefoil80 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Ziemlich schäbig von Intel, die Kohle zurückhaben zu wollen.

Hoffentlich rockt Zen die Hütte.


----------



## Kondar (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



halo_fourteen schrieb:


> AMD macht (meist) weniger Umsatz als Intel Gewinn. Prozessoren und Grafikkarten zu entwickelt kostet dagegen viel Geld. Wie sollte AMD also groß Gewinn machen? Mit Dividende und Steuern sparen ist da nicht viel.



Auch mit Grafikkarten kann mehr sehr gute Umsätze / Gewinne machen.
Hinzu sollte noch eigendlich noch durch Synergie Effekte eigendlichauch deutlich bessere APUs möglich sein.
Wenn man "nur" das so zusammenreimt müsste AMD deutlich besser dastehen als Intel & NV zusammen.
Aber anscheind gibt es noch andere Faktoren warum das nicht so ist.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



beercarrier schrieb:


> wenn sie gewartet hätten bis ttip oder ceta (dann eben über die kanadische tochter) durch ist hätten sie bessere chancen. ein anwalt, geheim, schiedsgerichte uswusf der feuchte traum jedes megakonzerns. so könnte es erstmal nach recht und gesetz gehen.


Du hast wohl nicht verstanden wie TTIP funktioniert?!?

Schadensersatzansprüche können nur an einem Land gerichtet sein, nicht an eine ganze Union, deshalb würde es überhaupt keine Rolle spielen, wenn TTIP jetzt da ist.

MfG


----------



## Kaimikaze (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



Amon schrieb:


> Wenn die Briten heute für den Austritt stimmen ist TTIP sowieso erledigt.



Für die Briten ja, ansonsten nicht. Merkel will die "Verhandlungen" (was für ein Witz in diesem Zusammenhang) ja noch dieses Jahr abschließen.
Das anstehende Volksbegehren in den Niederlanden wird 100% gegen TTIP und CETA ausfallen. Aber da geht es um so viel, ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass Ministerpräsident Mark Rutte dagegen stimmen wird.

Übrigens strebt die Organisation "Mehr Demokratie" ein deutsches Volksbegehren an: Mehr Demokratie e.V., mitmachen lohnt sich !

Mich würde interessieren was aus der Strafe Intels geworden ist, darüber müsste es doch Unterlagen geben. 
Oder Juncker – der als Finanzminister das Steuerparadies Luxemburg erst geschaffen hat – hat seine Beziehungen spielen lassen.


----------



## Rolk (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



Amon schrieb:


> Wenn die Briten heute für den Austritt stimmen ist TTIP sowieso erledigt.



Ist das so? 

Na dann dürfen sie gerne gehen.


----------



## beercarrier (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du hast wohl nicht verstanden wie TTIP funktioniert?!?
> 
> Schadensersatzansprüche können nur an einem Land gerichtet sein, nicht an eine ganze Union, deshalb würde es überhaupt keine Rolle spielen, wenn TTIP jetzt da ist.
> 
> MfG





dislike 


oh sorry, ohne worte - die eu kann sehr wohl klagen und verklagt werden, sollte man keine ausnahmeregelung getroffen haben (geheim) kann die eu aufgrund ihrer instutionen (parlament und kommision) sehr wohl als land verklagt werden.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



beercarrier schrieb:


> dislike
> 
> 
> oh sorry, ohne worte - die eu kann sehr wohl klagen und verklagt werden, sollte man keine ausnahmeregelung getroffen haben (geheim) kann die eu aufgrund ihrer instutionen (parlament und kommision) sehr wohl als land verklagt werden.


Bitte zeige mir wo das steht das die Europäische "Union", ist kein Staat!, als Staatenzusammenschluss von Konzernen in geheimen Schiedsgerichten verklagt werden kann. 

Meiner Kenntnis nach betrifft das nur "einzelne" Staaten.

MfG


----------



## acc (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Aber da geht es um so viel, ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass Ministerpräsident Mark Rutte dagegen stimmen wird.



da muss man nichts bezweifeln, immerhin nimmt der typ an bilderberger konferenzen teil. der wird also einen teufel tun und dagegen stimmen).


----------



## beercarrier (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



DaStash schrieb:


> Bitte zeige mir wo das steht das die Europäische "Union", ist kein Staat!, als Staatenzusammenschluss von Konzernen in geheimen Schiedsgerichten verklagt werden kann.
> 
> Meiner Kenntnis nach betrifft das nur "einzelne" Staaten.
> 
> MfG



zeigen, selbst wenn ich es könnte, die vertragsentwürfe liegen unter verschluss, soll ich nur um recht zu haben lebenslang in das gefängnis.

die frage ist doch wie ist ein staat definiert und wie nutze ich das. man kann die eu unter bestimmten bedingungen definitiv als staat sehen. und bitte glaub doch nicht das konzerne das nicht versuchen werden. wie gesagt aktiengesellschaften werden alles tun um besser da zu stehen, glaube nicht das die vor irgendetwas zurückstecken. sie werden idr von leuten geführt die keine moral kennen, und diese leute werden von leuten geführt die noch weniger moral kennen.


wie nietzsche sagte:
die moral ist das gefängis das der einfachen geister.

grob übersetzt, wenn du willst schicke ich dir buchnummer und seitenzahl per pm.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Bleib doch einfach bei der Sache. Du hast behauptet man könne dank TTIP die EU mit geheimen Schiedsgerichten verklagen, woher genau nimmst du diese Kenntnis?

Und nein, die EU ist definitiv kein Staat, sondern ein Staatenverbund. Großer Unterschied!

MfG


----------



## Adam_West (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Der Begriff Staatenbund ist lediglich ein juristisch geschaffener Begriff um das gemeinsame Handeln diverse Staaten zu bezeichnen. Mehr nicht.

Nur weil ein europäisches Parlament exisitert, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass hier von einem Großstaat auszugehen ist.

Wenn überhaupt, dann ist die EU eine Wirtschaftsunion mit ähnlichen/ "gemeinsamen" Zielen und einer Währung. (nicht mal alle Staaten verwenden diese Währung, siehe GB).

Btw. viele "Politiker" dieses Parlaments wurden nichteinmal offiziell von irgendjemandem gewählt, sondern einfach vom Chef eingesetzt.

Grüße


----------



## beercarrier (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Vertrag uber eine Verfassung fur Europa – Wikipedia

das plus parlament und exekutive macht einen staat.
und du hast das wort juristisch gewählt.
nur weil es nicht in kraft getreten ist ist es immer noch da.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

Und nun? 

1.) Sind die Verfassungsbemühungen an diversen Volksbefragungen gescheitert und
2.) hätte die gemeinsame Verfassung nichts grundlegendes an den einzel staatlichen Souverenitäten geändert.

Von daher würde auch unter dieser "theoretischen" Vorraussetzung die EU nicht per geheimer TTIP Schiedsgerichte auf wirtschafftlichen Schadensersatz verklagt werden können, da dieses Instrument nur auf "Staaten" in denen die Investition stattfindet/ stattfinden sollte angewendet werden kann.

Wenn du da andere Informationen hast her damit ansonsten bleibt es bei der ersten Aussage.: 
"Schadensersatzansprüche können nur an einem Land gerichtet sein, nicht an eine ganze Union, deshalb würde es überhaupt keine Rolle spielen, wenn TTIP jetzt da ist"

MfG


----------



## beercarrier (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

erstens, ich hoffe das du recht hast, zweitens ich glaube nicht daran. 

weil,
a) ttip ziemlich sinnlos wäre wenn es einfach über den umweg eu ausgehebelt werden könnte. da sitzen wirtschaftskonforme mit sehr viel wissen an einem tisch.
b) wie sind denn bitte investitionen definiert, ist das ein bauchladen oder eine megafabrik?

man kann sicherlich über etwas streiten dessen inhalt man nicht kennt obwohl transparenz angebracht wäre, aber am liebsten sind mir immer noch die typen - beide augen zu wird schon schiefgehen...

nur mal als hinweis:
TTIP stoppen! | Greenpeace

offiziellere beweise kann aufgrund des schweigeabkommens nicht liefern, aber dort steht explizit das auch die eu verklagt werden kann.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



Amon schrieb:


> Wenn die Briten heute für den Austritt stimmen ist TTIP sowieso erledigt.



Nein, nicht unbedingt 

Eher kommt es darauf an, wer nächster/e  Präsident/in in den USA wird 

Die Clinton sieht das Abkommen ziemlich kritisch


----------



## beercarrier (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht unbedingt
> 
> Eher kommt es darauf an, wer nächster/e  Präsident/in in den USA wird
> 
> Die Clinton sieht das Abkommen ziemlich kritisch



nunja die clinton wird aber auch massiv von goldman sachs gesponsert, wenn den usa london als finanzmarkt der eu wegfällt und so ihre destabilisierungspolitik in gefahr gerät werden sie unbedingt so etwas wie ttip wollen, am besten noch einseitiger.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



beercarrier schrieb:


> nunja die clinton wird aber auch massiv von goldman sachs gesponsert, wenn den usa london als finanzmarkt der eu wegfällt und so ihre destabilisierungspolitik in gefahr gerät werden sie unbedingt so etwas wie ttip wollen, am besten noch einseitiger.



Naja, einige Amerikaner haben schon kapiert, dass solche Abkommen nur den Hedgefonds/Spekulanten etwas bringen

Man schaue mal nach, was das Nafta-Abkommen gebracht hat 

Das hat Millionen amerikanische Arbeitsplätze vernichtet, die Clinton, will das zumindest verhindern

Oder anders gesagt, die Wertschöpfungskette muss im Land bleiben 

Von solchen Einsichten sind unsere europäischen Politiker jedoch weit entfernt,
von daher, befürchte ich, dass wir über den Tisch gezogen werden


----------



## beercarrier (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Von solchen Einsichten sind unsere europäischen Politiker jedoch weit entfernt,
> von daher, befürchte ich, dass wir über den Tisch gezogen werden



ich glaube ja 20% sind einfach zu blöde, 20% lassen sich kaufen, 20% halten es für eine gute idee, stichwort darwinismus, weitere 20% ist es egal solange sie ihre pensionen bekommen und die restlichen 20% kämpfen a´la don quichotte.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



beercarrier schrieb:


> ich glaube ja 20% sind einfach zu blöde,



Ja, schaue dir doch einfach mal den Martin Schulz – Wikipedia an 

wenn ich solche Pappnasen sehe, könnte ich pausenlos weinen


----------



## beercarrier (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*

der war gut, aber dobrint ist auch hart (an der grenze ).

Deutsche Politiker sind peinlich - Ein Ruckblick - YouTube


----------



## Kaimikaze (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Intel will Rekordstrafsumme von 1,2 Mrd. USD zurück*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was aus der Strafe Intels geworden ist, darüber müsste es doch Unterlagen geben.



"Nach einer endgültigen Entscheidung kommt die Strafe dem Budget der EU zu Gute." 

EU-Kommission: Intel muss 1,06 Mrd. Euro Strafe zahlen - Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

Was auch immer das genau bedeuten mag...


----------

